# Lift Test



## paemt08

Just curious as to who all had to do a lift test to get hired at their agency? I had to pass a 100 lbs. lift test as well as an agility test, along with the usual physical/drug/vision/audio tests. If you have a lift test, what does it consist of?


----------



## EmsPrincess*

You're freaking me out what did you have to do in this lift test?


----------



## paemt08

For my lift test I had to lift 100lbs of weights in a box from the ground to my waist (that was the most important thing to pass) and also had to bench 100lbs and pull down 100lbs as well as carry 50lbs down the hallway and back.


----------



## EmsPrincess*

paemt08 said:


> For my lift test I had to lift 100lbs of weights in a box from the ground to my waist (that was the most important thing to pass) and also had to bench 100lbs and pull down 100lbs as well as carry 50lbs down the hallway and back.



LOL Hubby says I got that. Whew!


----------



## Stewart1990

I live in PA too and am wondering if i will have to pass this as well


----------



## Mountain Res-Q

paemt08 said:


> For my lift test I had to lift 100lbs of weights in a box from the ground to my waist (that was the most important thing to pass) and also had to bench 100lbs and pull down 100lbs as well as carry 50lbs down the hallway and back.



Throw in walking up and don a flight of steps for 5 minutes and then taking a BP, resp, pulse reading and that was all I had to do.


----------



## Sapphyre

I had to do one, it was more than 100 lbs.

BTW, I only weigh 110...


----------



## Stewart1990

Sapphyre said:


> I had to do one, it was more than 100 lbs.
> 
> BTW, I only weigh 110...



LUCKY! wish i weighed that!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q

Sapphyre said:


> I had to do one, it was more than 100 lbs.
> 
> BTW, I only weigh 110...



Sapphyre lifted 100 pounds of weights...

The rest of the "new hire" class lifted Sapphyre.


----------



## Sapphyre

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Sapphyre lifted 100 pounds of weights...
> 
> The rest of the "new hire" class lifted Sapphyre.



Um, no.  They lifted me, while I held some weight...


----------



## paemt08

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Throw in walking up and don a flight of steps for 5 minutes and then taking a BP, resp, pulse reading and that was all I had to do.



Yeah I had to take vitals and do an assessment and an entire medical scenario, as well as demonstrate CPR as part of my interview process.


----------



## iamjeff171

if you cant lift 100 lbs, ems probably isnt for you...


----------



## Sapphyre

IAmJeff said:


> if you cant lift 100 lbs, ems probably isnt for you...



To whom was this directed (only because I have a sneaking suspicion it was directed to me)?


----------



## el Murpharino

Though not impossible, you may have a tougher time in EMS than some of us if you struggle to lift 100 pounds to waist height.  Let me clarify...you can succeed in EMS, it will just be tougher when it comes to the lifting aspects.  Let's not kid ourselves, our patients are not usually a model of health, which includes very overweight patients.  I can't count the number of 300+ pound patients that I've had to lift up on a stretcher, not to mention take down numerous flights of stairs in a stair chair.  After a day of lifting baby huey all day, your body won't be thanking you...

To the OP - our lift test consisted of lifting a box with 25 pounds to waist height and back to the ground.  Then 25 pounds were added - same test performed.  Another 25 pounds added, then the last 25 pounds were added to a total of 100 pounds.  When you got the 100 pounds up to the waist high shelf, you had to then lift if from there to a second shelf which was about mid-chest high.  Then we had to push a 200 pound sled 50 feet, followed by pulling it back.  We capped this off with walking at 3.5 mph on a treadmill at 5 degrees incline for 4 minutes.  Having done this job for quite a few years, I can honestly say that this is a pretty accurate test of your abilities to perform the physical part of the job.  

One piece of advice though - USE YOUR LEGS!!!  I've seen too many people suffer a shortened career in EMS due to improper lifting techniques.  There are tons of sites out there regarding this if you have any other questions.  Best of luck with your test.


----------



## lightsandsirens5

Our lift test was me and my partner moving a simulated pt from the ground to the gurney and then loading them into the amb. Very simple I guess.


----------



## medicdan

I have found, by looking at how some coworkers lift, that it is more about the technique and skill used then the muscles used. I'm 6' 3", but with little muscle, and have found that I have no trouble lifting the heaviest patients, as long as I do it properly. 
One of my co-workers is 5' 4", and weighs about 100 lbs, and she can lift more then I can, because she lifts using her legs.


----------



## Aidey

For my lift test the maximum weight I had to lift was 140lbs. It started out at 25lbs from different heights, and the weight increased from there. I also had to lift 90lbs and 120lbs while walking up and down stairs.


----------



## marineman

140lbs seems excessive. That would mean a 2 person lift on a 280lb patient. We typically call for an assist on anyone over 250 or over 200 if we have to go down stairs. You don't need to be hercules to be a paramedic.


----------



## Sapphyre

marineman said:


> 140lbs seems excessive. That would mean a 2 person lift on a 280lb patient. We typically call for an assist on anyone over 250 or over 200 if we have to go down stairs. You don't need to be hercules to be a paramedic.



Marine, 140 is what I had to do as well.  BTW, you're not lifting a 280 lb pt, gotta factor in the weight of the gurney....


----------



## Aidey

Exactly, they estimate the gurney weight at 40lbs, so it's assuming there is a 200lb patient. However, were I work we are expected to be able to lift a 250lb patient and gurney without calling for a lift assist. The local FDs DO NOT provide lift assists unless the patient is over 500 or 600lbs. So if we need help, we have to take another ALS ambulance out of service. 

Now, the FD does automatically respond to all 911 calls, so generally there are already there and if they are already there they will help. They just won't come out specially for a lift assist unless the patient is huge.


----------



## AaronMRT

My local ambulance requires being able to lift at least 100 lbs.


----------



## marineman

I don't care who it takes out of service, my back is worth more than an ALS rig, a fire engine, or the fricken pope if you have to call him I don't care. If I don't feel safe lifting for any reason I will remain on scene until our assist comes. Requiring a specific weight will just lead to people getting hurt. We do have a lift assessment however there is never a question if we call for an assist. Our company is more interested in keeping us healthy than making a dime, I know many companies aren't operated with that mindset so variation of lifting ideas is understandable.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q

marineman said:


> I don't care who it takes out of service, my back is worth more than an ALS rig, a fire engine, or the fricken pope if you have to call him I don't care. If I don't feel safe lifting for any reason I will remain on scene until our assist comes. Requiring a specific weight will just lead to people getting hurt. We do have a lift assessment however there is never a question if we call for an assist. Our company is more interested in keeping us healthy than making a dime, I know many companies aren't operated with that mindset so variation of lifting ideas is understandable.



My first Paramedic Partner had back problems up the wazoo.  I was working my second or third shift with him when he went down while we were "lifting" (more like pulling) a 200lbs patient from the gurney to the hospital bed.  I have a bad back that I attribute partly to bad genetics and partly to the time the two of us on an IFT tried to move the 400+ pounder on our own.  NOT SMART!  Take no chances when it comes to future back issues.  They can end you EMS future fast.  Just because we can lift 150 lbs (or whatever) doesn't means we should.  A lift test should only prove that you are strong enough to assist in the movement on a reasonably sized patient (~your weight).  But, IMHO, you shound never try to lift more than half your weight by yourself... you may be able to do it... but it ain't good for you in the long run.  That's why I love Fire to be on scene; many hands make the load light and saves my back.


----------



## VFFforpeople

paemt08 said:


> For my lift test I had to lift 100lbs of weights in a box from the ground to my waist (that was the most important thing to pass) and also had to bench 100lbs and pull down 100lbs as well as carry 50lbs down the hallway and back.



Had to do that, along with push 275lbs and then pull it back.


----------

